# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >   Flying over on Virgin Atlantic tonight and meeting a friend at Fishworks in Marleybone for dinner Tuesday evening. Seems they have Dover Sole on the menu at market price and I plan on sinking a tooth

## JEK

Flying over on Virgin Atlantic tonight and meeting a friend at Fishworks in Marleybone for dinner Tuesday evening. Seems they have Dover Sole on the menu at market price and I plan on sinking a tooth into one.

----------


## tim

Will you be honest in your assessment if you don't like the fresh variety? }:| 

Safe travels, mon ami!

----------


## JEK

I will be as objective about the Sole as Mike R is about Auberge Petite Anse.

----------


## andynap

Sounds good as I may be having Dover Sole tomorrow nite here based on a recommendation from Kevin at La Voile. Of course yours may be a bit fresher. :)

----------


## MIke R

if he truly doesn't see the difference, than his taste buds, at least in terms of seafood, are even more unsophisticated than I originally thought..LOL

----------


## MIke R

> I will be as objective about the Sole as Mike R is about Auberge Petite Anse.



I *am* objective about Auberge...I tell most everyone in PM...dont go....you will hate it!

----------


## Jeanette

> Sounds good as I may be having Dover Sole tomorrow nite here based on a recommendation from Kevin at La Voile. Of course yours may be a bit fresher. :)



Andy, if you get the opportunity while in Boston, try Aquitaine.  www.aquitaineboston.com

The mussels are divine and I do not use that word lightly.  My meal there was one of the best I've ever eaten.

----------


## JEK

Got to Fishworks too late for the Dover Sole, so we settled for lemon sole. Very fresh and tasty. Highly recommend Fishworks if you are in London.

----------


## MIke R

lemon sole is excellent..we get a lot of that around here...good choice.

----------


## MIke R

I have no idea what that fish is in your picture..but it isnt any of what is labeled in the ice  ..there are a few mackeral ( yuck ) behind it...

----------


## JEK

The menu. Decent prices for London.

----------


## MIke R

the fish and chips in England is mostly boiled dogfish which then gets battered and  fried....they buy dogfish from the U.S. by the metric ton @50 cents a pound....

----------


## BBT

Those fish in case look like a grouper or rockfish head cut just behind gillplate.thats a grouper mouth if I have ever seen one.

----------


## JEK

Connected on the sole last night after reserving it. At market price they were 30 and 33 BPS, which is nearly St. Barth prices! The lemon sole was 13.50 BPS for comparison. What a delectable taste!

Also discovered a new small batch gin and vodka distilled in London proper. Quite tasty!

----------


## phil62

After your post we too went to dinner and I had a remarkable Dover Sole.  Thought of you feasting London with each subtle smack of my lips. Amy

----------


## GramChop

no dover sole at G.W. Fins last night in the french quarter, but a fabulous #1 yellowfin tuna!!!

looks and sounds like you're enjoying your adventures in london-town, pops!!

----------


## soyabeans

on our way to london via Paris and on your recommendation reserved table at Fishworks and asked them to "hold one order of DS for us"
will review upon return on the 10th

----------


## amyb

Happy trails Henry and Carole!

----------


## GramChop

have a wonderful time, you two!  i look forward to your trip report!!

----------


## JEK

> on our way to london via Paris and on your recommendation reserved table at Fishworks and asked them to "hold one order of DS for us"
> will review upon return on the 10th



  Enjoy!

----------


## MIke R

I called the place in London and although they regrettably do not have any fresh Dover Sole on hand at the moment...they do have some great frozen mahi and wahoo on the menu this week..... }:|

----------

